# Flare or Antoagonist? Whats the difference?



## MCD (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi all. Hope this is the right place to post this, but I have had one failed IVF (using FLARE) and have now been told by my consultant that they would recommend an 'antagonist' approach the next time? I was too unsure of what he meant to ask, but can anyone out there help me?  They admitted that the first time they 'over-supressed' my system, so I only had two eggs but both went back at top grade and I was pregnant for two weeks. I dont know what Antagonist means, does this new regime mean different drugs, or just different dosage? My consultant also suggested DHEA?  

I have-to admit that even though we didn't expect it, the fact that we conceived at all gave us hope.  I am now also on the Angel Bumps protocol and taking every vitamin and mineral known to man to give me the best possible chance.  I've also started acupuncture.  I just want to be sure that I am doing everything I can, but I hope that none of these conflict with the new regime.  I start in mid May.


----------



## peachypam (Jan 16, 2011)

MCD...I see that no one has replied to you 

I would also like to know the answer to this!Just want to ask you  one thing...you say you had one failed IVF but then go on to say you were pregnant for two weeks?Did you get a BFP and then miscarried two weeks later?


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Girls

I think you would find the info you need on the IVF board
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0


----------

